# Fenix TA30



## Stephan_L (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi everybody, 

in this Thread https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221659&page=1

people are talking about the Fenix TK40. 

Someone there mentioned the TA30. This should be a light, constructed for the chinese military. It should have strobe. Not very much more info about that light. 

And that is not very much info at all (in my opinion)! 

Has anyone informations about the Fenix TA30 and would be so nice to share them with us? 


Thx, 


Stephan


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*


----------



## 300winmag (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*

I tried a bunch of searches on google but nothing...:shrug:


----------



## Burgess (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*


:candle:


(keepin' my popcorn warm)


_


----------



## funder (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*

The designer has it that it is a weaponlight for rifle.


----------



## Superorb (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*

Subscribed


----------



## neoseikan (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*

It's said that the light TA30 has been tested on rifles by army.


----------



## oregon (Feb 13, 2009)

*Pics of TA30*












oregon


----------



## Toaster (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*

Wow, 2xCR123 light with selector ring to access multiple brightness levels! Looks like low/med/high/strobe? Maybe a collar for an optional diffuser? That's definitely going onto my shopping list. Thanks for the pics Oregon.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*

That's an extremely "SureFirefied" looking Fenix. Creativity be damned...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*



Toaster said:


> Wow, 2xCR123 light with selector ring to access multiple brightness levels! Looks like low/med/high/strobe? Maybe a collar for an optional diffuser? That's definitely going onto my shopping list. Thanks for the pics Oregon.


Poor Man's Optimus?


----------



## TONY M (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*

Thats a mean strike bezel it carries.
Awaiting more info.





Thanks for pics.


----------



## oregon (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*



Toaster said:


> Wow, 2xCR123 light with selector ring to access multiple brightness levels! Looks like low/med/high/strobe? Maybe a collar for an optional diffuser? That's definitely going onto my shopping list. Thanks for the pics Oregon.


 
It is all my pleasure Toaster. 

There is no finer forum and no better group. May you all live for 1,000 years.

Let the critique begin

oregon


----------



## Toaster (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Poor Man's Optimus?



How can it be the poor man's version of a light that doesn't exist?


----------



## Centropolis (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*



Toaster said:


> How can it be the poor man's version of a light that doesn't exist?


 
haha.....

It exists only in the minds of almost everyone on CPF but nowhere else....


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*



Toaster said:


> Wow, 2xCR123 light



Looks more like 3xCR123


----------



## Toaster (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*



Centropolis said:


> haha.....
> 
> It exists only in the minds of almost everyone on CPF but nowhere else....



Yeah I realize it's hard to let go. But I think we all have to accept that light is never going to be produced and move on.


----------



## oregon (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*

The TA30, black and pointy, adds to what is already a mean looking rifle, the AK47, with the assault crown. With a bayonet on the bottom of the AK where does this light ride? Must be attached to the side. Perhaps it is meant for another rifle...

oregon


----------



## Toaster (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*



jirik_cz said:


> Looks more like 3xCR123



Definitely looks like it could fit 3XCR123. I assumed some room was taken up for shock isolation since weapon light application was mentioned. Bur I'm just guessing here.


----------



## oregon (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*

I've blown up the pic of the business end and it looks like a textured reflector.

I wonder where the balance point is given the twisty switching collar up front. Reminds me a little of the German grenades from WWII movies, can on a stick affair.

The clicky end looks to be protected somewhat with four extended sections of the outside tail. Not exactly the prime candidate for tailstanding given its geometry, however.

oregon


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*

Interesting :twothumbs


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*

Very nice! If it falls in the under $75 price range it will be one heck of a deal! I wish it didn't have the strike bezel, but other than that it looks really cool.


----------



## Fallingwater (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*



oregon said:


> I wonder where the balance point is given the twisty switching collar up front. Reminds me a little of the German grenades from WWII movies, can on a stick affair.


Perhaps it has an undocumented mode... you twist it in some special way, it shorts the CR123 cells inside, then you throw it like a grenade and scream "FIRE IN THE HOLE!!!"


----------



## Marduke (Feb 13, 2009)

It definitely looks 2xAA to me. Like an E20 with a different head.

Now if it came in a version with a smooth SS instead of strike bezel...


----------



## Forgoten214 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like a Surefire E2D. Except bigger.


----------



## HKJ (Feb 13, 2009)

Marduke said:


> It definitely looks 2xAA to me. Like an E20 with a different head.
> 
> Now if it came in a version with a smooth SS instead of strike bezel...



My guess is either 2xAA, 2xC or 3xCR123 and I would also have preferred less pointy bezel. 
But I am going to buy it.


----------



## Marduke (Feb 13, 2009)

3xCR123 (2x17500 capable) would be my second guess, 2x18650 would be my third.

However, I still would be VERY surprised if it's not 2xAA with those proportions.


I guess if there is no other version, a dremel cutoff wheel will quickly take care of those spikes.


----------



## Superorb (Feb 13, 2009)

Without dimensions, how can we be sure what batteries it takes? There's nothing as a frame of reference either.


----------



## Marduke (Feb 13, 2009)

Superorb said:


> Without dimensions, how can we be sure what batteries it takes? There's nothing as a frame of reference either.



You can make an educated guess based off the proportions. Since the T-series rubber switch boot for Fenix is a standard size, you get an idea of the proportions of the tailcap to the thinner body.

I would be VERY surprised if it's not 2xAA or 3xCR123


----------



## ninjaboigt (Feb 13, 2009)

It does look a bit long.

i hate the strike bezel. maybe i need to buy a dremal and do wat marduke is gonna do.

i do like the ring selector...

when is fenix going to produce some good pocket clips?

and at 225 max...do u guys really think it might be a 3x123 size? i kinda think its just 2x123


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 13, 2009)

It's a Military WEAPON-mounted flashlight, it's not supposed to be pocket-friendly for civilian urbanities...


----------



## ninjaboigt (Feb 13, 2009)

lol oh yea, i forgot...

that is true it is a weapon mounted light...

i was just thinking out loud about the pocket clip...wrong topic i guess

well maybe they'll have a holster for it. or for the tk10...and more accesories


----------



## ergotelis (Feb 13, 2009)

We need more info!!!!


----------



## Superorb (Feb 13, 2009)

Marduke said:


> You can make an educated guess based off the proportions. Since the T-series rubber switch boot for Fenix is a standard size, you get an idea of the proportions of the tailcap to the thinner body.
> 
> I would be VERY surprised if it's not 2xAA or 3xCR123


Gotcha. I'm a flashlight newb :blush:


----------



## roadie (Feb 13, 2009)

ergotelis said:


> We need more info!!!!


 
like ... how much is it?


----------



## Etienne1980 (Feb 13, 2009)

This flashlight looks light the Surefire Defender EDL, it must have the same type of tunnel deep reflector throwing a narrow yet powefull focused beam. This flashlight is obviously design for personnal-protection 

I do like the ring selector but I have mixed feelings about the strobe. My P3D Q5 is equipped with the tactical switch boot and, when I screw the head clockwise tight , I can switch with my thumb from the turbo mode to the strobe in a sec. with the clickie pressed half the way. (I don't know if I am explaining it correctly)

The ring selector is great if you want to keep your flashlight in the lowest setting in situations when you use your light often and want to preserve your night vision and you don't want to perform the tap-dance to find your setting.

But, in some self-defense situations you want the maximum output first to "remove any shadow of doubt" when clearing a street, a parling lot, a room and so on...

So imagine yourself seeing bad guy at a glance in a dark corner, then you want to switch on to the strobe quickly (disorientation) but you can't because you need to use your other hand to rotate the ring selector and you need this very hand to deploy a weapon or a defense tool.

You can use the strobe as an emergency signal or make the preset on strobe when you expect trouble ahead : you can see the bad guy without the help of a flashlight, then switch on the light directly on strobe. 

What do you think ?


----------



## Gunner12 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is a computer render...

Maybe the length is for the selector ring? The body itself does look a bit long so 3 CR123 or 2AA light be possible.

Hopefully the ring has obvious places where you know you engaged a certain mode. If the ring has two ending points, as in there is a point to the left and right where the ring stops turning, then hopefully max/strobe is at one end and low is at the other so if you sense trouble you can twist the ring to a certain position.

Maybe I'll have a bit of money when this comes out. I'll still wait for the reviews before I buy though.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 13, 2009)

Well the selector ring looks interesting. I'd be interested if it as in fact 2xAA (or 18650 :devil. Unfortunately by the lumens rating I'm thinking it is a cool white emitter though.  I sure wish Fenix would make more warm or neutral LED products.


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 13, 2009)

I like it better than tk40, was going to buy a e2dl but looks like I'll put that on hold till more info about this is available.


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Poor Man's Optimus?



Optimus? Where?

Oh, you meant that one that was never released...


----------



## richardcpf (Feb 13, 2009)

I guess TA stands for Tactical, 30 means 3 cells (most probably)

IMO fenix is releasing another "weak-looking" light. Compared to TK series the head is way too thin, not like the T1 (You could know the flashlight will survive almost anything by just holding it.).


----------



## olrac (Feb 13, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> I guess TA stands for Tactical,



my bad!


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 13, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> I guess TA stands for Tactical, 30 means 3 cells (most probably)



It makes sense. Fenix *TK20* comes from "Tank" and 20 from 2 AA batteries. Maybe this new one is a 3xAA light.


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 13, 2009)

thats a render.....Im not sure i would take it is a representation of the "final" product...:thinking:

also...as much as it looks like a E2D, it looks more like the Dosun lights.
Interesting with the selecting ring....wonder how it operates...

Crenshaw


----------



## ninjaboigt (Feb 13, 2009)

i wonder if the *TA*30 stands for *Tactical Army*......since this one was developed for the army...and it is a tactical series.....i donno?


----------



## henry1960 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks too me 3 AA But sure would love to add this one to my collection


----------



## ginaz (Feb 13, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> it looks more like the Dosun lights.
> Crenshaw



that was my first thought


----------



## PCC (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*



oregon said:


> The TA30, black and pointy, adds to what is already a mean looking rifle, the AK47, with the assault crown. With a bayonet on the bottom of the AK where does this light ride? Must be attached to the side. Perhaps it is meant for another rifle...
> 
> oregon


China dropped the AK47 in 1995.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 13, 2009)

ninjaboigt said:


> It does look a bit long.
> 
> i hate the strike bezel.



Agree; I think it looks even more ridiculous than the strike bezels on some lights. Maybe they will have a non-strike bezel version.


----------



## Search (Feb 13, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> I guess TA stands for Tactical, 30 means 3 cells (most probably)



The PD*30 *and P*3*D have 30 and 3 and are two cr123.


----------



## Superorb (Feb 13, 2009)

Search said:


> The PD*30 *and P*3*D have 30 and 3 and are two cr123.


The plot thickens...


----------



## oregon (Feb 13, 2009)

I've heard that the TA30's military design incorporates recoil damping for weapon mounting plus convenient-on tactical strobe. It uses 3 CR123 batteries.

I like its looks but I can see it rolling off the table and sticking solidly into the floor with its bezel points. 

I noticed two different bezels, from the pics shown it that thread, on the TK40 so I suspect/want alternative bezels on the ready line for the TA30.

It doesn't really look that big to me.

oregon


----------



## Black Rose (Feb 13, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> It's a Military WEAPON-mounted flashlight, it's not supposed to be pocket-friendly for civilian urbanities...


Since when has reality factored into discussions about new lights on CPF?


----------



## 276 (Feb 14, 2009)

I like it, mainly the selector ring.


----------



## 300winmag (Feb 14, 2009)

I like the looks of all of it. I don't have a strike bezel on any of my lights yet so It will be interesting to play with this new light. 
Sigh.... if it only put out more then my TK11


----------



## dmz (Feb 14, 2009)

Availability? Price? Runtime?


----------



## Stephan_L (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi everybody, 

some more info since my last visit, that's great. 

Thx oregon for the pics, they are really interesting! 

Generally, I like the concept of having a selector - ring! But I am not very happy with the selector - ring on that picture! 

Why? Because you will need two hands for changing the mode (output). That means, if I use the flashlight together with a handgun (tactical application). I need to select the mode (output) I want, before getting into the situation! That's not good in a tactical situation, where I have different tasks and so need different modes! 

For example: 
If I search a building, clearing room after room, I don't want to do it with strobe all the time. I prefere constant light (or momentary, if available). Then, on the moment I find somebody in the building, I want to have simple access to the strobe mode (strobe for disorientation), if the person is aggressiv. 

Try doing this while holding a handgun and the flashlight - almost impossible with a selector - ring like that! 

Better solutions (imho): 
1. placing the selector - ring at the tail-end of the light! This would allow the operator to access the different modes without using the second hand (see: Inova Inforce / Insight Typhoon)
2. having one position on the selector - ring for tactical application! this would be like the turbo-mode of my Fenix P3D or PD30! Instant access to bright light and quick access to strobe, all with one hand!

One of those solutions combined with momentary light would make a very good tactical light for me! 

I would prefere a different (third) solution: 
Having a selector - ring (best: at the tail-end) with to positions: 
1. General mode (low - med - high)
2. Tactical mode (max. - strobe)
General mode works like the P3D or PD30 (reverse clicky). 
Tactical mode offers momentary on (half press) and constant on (click). When the light is constant on, it offers momentary strobe (half press). 

This would be my tactical UI! 

Bye, 


Stephan


----------



## dmz (Feb 14, 2009)

Is the Fenix TA30 a flood or a spotlight beam?


----------



## perungestal (Feb 14, 2009)

Stephan_L said:


> Why? Because you will need two hands for changing the mode (output). That means, if I use the flashlight together with a handgun (tactical application).
> 
> 
> Stephan


But this UI works if it's mounted on a gun and not held in hand.
Rifle, pistol or whatever you might attach it to.

I hate my pd20 for that. It's good in size and weight compared to my tk10 (which got both mount and and remote pressure switch) and because I use the G3A3 with aimpoint you already got a lot of weight.

Now, fenix released a universal gunmount that probably fits the pd20, but because of the clicky you can't use it in tactical.

I want a pd20 tactical!
No half-press for changing mode, just simple and easy 2-3 modes (turn the bezel or likewise).


----------



## Badbeams3 (Feb 14, 2009)

I like the idea of the mode changing head. I would like to see Fenix use this concept on more lights. I`m not a LEO...so I don`t need tactical features (although I would like to find and surprise the cat that keeps climbing on my car every night, leaving paw prints all over). 

I think it looks real nice.


----------



## Zatoichi (Feb 14, 2009)

I like it too. I've been looking forward to an interesting Fenix, and the TK40 hasn't done it for me. The idea of 8 x AA really puts me off. The TA30, I _might _just go for.


----------



## dmz (Feb 15, 2009)

There is no mention of the TA30 on fenix's website:

http://www.fenixlight.com/newping.asp?classid=1


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 15, 2009)

It wasn't officially announced yet.


----------



## Andyap (Feb 15, 2009)

Since this is Fenix's first TA series, will they bring out the TA20 (2*CR123) and TA10 (1*CR123)?


----------



## HighLumens (Feb 17, 2009)

why did they create a new "TA" serie? Is it because of the selector ring? Do we have to expect the TA serie will include 1XAAA, 1XAA, 2XAA, 1XCR123A, 2XCR123A and 3XCR123A lights, actually rebuilding every model with the selector ring?


----------



## HKJ (Feb 17, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> why did they create a new "TA" serie?



Probably because it is a completely different interface from the other series and it will need a new size accessories.


----------



## Search (Feb 17, 2009)

Look, the 30 does not mean 3 cr123..

The PD*30* has 2 batteries.

The PD*20* has 1 batteries.

The TA30 should have 2 batteries, but who the hell really knows what they are thinking.


----------



## HighLumens (Feb 17, 2009)

Search said:


> Look, the 30 does not mean 3 cr123..
> 
> The PD*30* has 2 batteries.
> 
> ...


yeah, you are right, what kind of criterias do they to name their flashlights?? boh?


----------



## Superorb (Feb 17, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> yeah, you are right, what kind of criterias do they to name their flashlights?? boh?


I HATE the way Fenix names their lights, there's no rhyme or reason to anything they do. It's a bane for newbies as well and it's a PITA to keep track of all the numbers.


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 17, 2009)

Superorb said:


> I HATE the way Fenix names their lights, there's no rhyme or reason to anything they do. It's a bane for newbies as well and it's a PITA to keep track of all the numbers.


Heh other manufacturers aren't any better if you look at their model name. Took me a while to figure out SF's name and difference between models. Unless you are talking about maglite, then it's easy.


----------



## dmz (Feb 19, 2009)

Is the Fenix TA30 a 2 or 3 cell light or is it unknown right now?


----------



## M16 (Feb 21, 2009)

Runtime 115 Hour :thumbsup:


----------



## Marduke (Feb 21, 2009)

M16 said:


> Runtime 115 Hour :thumbsup:



Source?


----------



## M16 (Feb 21, 2009)

Marduke said:


> Source?



http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.shoudian.com%2Fthread-76093-1-1.html&sl=zh-CN&tl=en&history_state0=


----------



## DerrickYan (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.shoudian.com/viewthread.php?tid=76055&extra=&highlight=fenix&page=2

new photo about TA30....
seems like CR123*3....or 17500*2


----------



## Marduke (Feb 27, 2009)

DerrickYan said:


> http://www.shoudian.com/viewthread.php?tid=76055&extra=&highlight=fenix&page=2
> 
> new photo about TA30....
> seems like CR123*3....or 17500*2



I don't see any photos loading. Can you post the image links directly?


----------



## krayman (Feb 27, 2009)

Here you go~


----------



## krayman (Feb 27, 2009)

According to above link it take 3 CR123, and will launch along with TK40.:shrug:


----------



## 276 (Feb 27, 2009)

I really want one.


----------



## ergotelis (Feb 27, 2009)

2x17500 would be great!!!Way to go!!


----------



## davidt (Feb 27, 2009)

The head looks unproportionately large. Maybe it will look better if the teeth are removed.


----------



## albino (Feb 28, 2009)

as i compare the size of the finger on the foto and the cable, i would guess it will be a 2xAA :thinking:


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 28, 2009)

Interesting light. It should work fine on 2 x li-ions if it's a 3 x 123 size.


----------



## MichaelW (Feb 28, 2009)

If the TK11 makes 240 lumens (R2), shouldn't a 3 cell, newer, flashlight make somewhere in the 250,275,300 lumens?
Strobe-300-3xcr123: 275-2x17500
High-275/250


----------



## Marduke (Feb 28, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> If the TK11 makes 240 lumens (R2), shouldn't a 3 cell, newer, flashlight make somewhere in the 250,275,300 lumens?
> Strobe-300-3xcr123: 275-2x17500
> High-275/250




No, the extra voltage does not lead to more brightness. That logic ended when LED's took over incans. The brightness is related to the LED max drive current.


----------



## MichaelW (Feb 28, 2009)

and yeah, shouldn't the 3xcr123 be able to provide that extra amperage over 2x17500?

Anyway forget the differentiated output, shouldn't the max output be more than 225 lumens? Seems underwhelming, especially if the price point ($120, 125ish ?) is greater than the TK11 R2.


Okay how about a nice 300 (OTF) lumen strobe, 250 high, 65 medium, 15 low
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2546760&postcount=200


----------



## Marduke (Feb 28, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> and yeah, shouldn't the 3xcr123 be able to provide that extra amperage over 2x17500?
> 
> Anyway forget the differentiated output, shouldn't the max output be more than 225 lumens? Seems underwhelming, especially if the price point ($120, 125ish ?) is greater than the TK11 R2.
> 
> ...



2x17500 can deliver plenty of amperage, more than enough to drive a Cree at max spec.

225 lumens is near the max spec of a Cree. Much higher, and you are overdriving the LED, leading to more heat and even less efficiency. There are not really many higher output single die LED's for that very reason. There are no 300 lumen single die lights.

Also keep in mind that 225 is most likely OTF, not emitter lumens.


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 28, 2009)

wow real picturesa :thumbsup:

it looks like the E2O with a new head..

@marduke..would 3xCR123 give a longer run time? or 2x17500?

Crenshaw


----------



## Marduke (Feb 28, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> @marduke..would 3xCR123 give a longer run time? or 2x17500?
> 
> Crenshaw



3xCR123, but the disparity would not be nearly that as you see with 2xCR123 vs 2xRCR123.


----------



## kotaguchi (Mar 5, 2009)

This seller on Ebay is doing pre-sales on Ebay for $95.00 shipped.

That is not a bad price.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220372853086


Ko


----------



## josean (Mar 6, 2009)

kotaguchi said:


> This seller on Ebay is doing pre-sales on Ebay for $95.00 shipped.



Very strange... :sigh:



 He sells the light, but he gives no information at all (battery type, output, runtime, size, weight, ...)
He states "more than 10 items on stock", but this is more like a preorder...
 Not even a real photo, just the renderized computer images
 
I would prefer waiting a bit more instead of buying I do not know what.


----------



## Superorb (Mar 6, 2009)

kotaguchi said:


> This seller on Ebay is doing pre-sales on Ebay for $95.00 shipped.
> 
> That is not a bad price.
> 
> ...


:lol: I just saw the listing this morning and came here to post it hehehe.


----------



## Superorb (Mar 6, 2009)

josean said:


> Very strange... :sigh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I emailed the seller this morning for specs, but I haven't heard back from them yet. They're in China, so times are off.


----------



## 2benlightened (Mar 6, 2009)

someone on here asked the reasoning behind the pd30 having 2 batteries and the pd20 having 1 battery... remember that the pd30 is the next gen. of the p3d and pd20 next gen of p2d.

The p1 was one of the original fenixes... a single cell twisty (mine still works great); then around when the newer, more efficient crees and rebel leds came out came the p1d.... still a single cell twisty but with multimodes

The p2d was simply the next gen of p1d and came with a clicky interface... the p3d then followed with 2 cells. 

I'd say that there IS a reasoning behind the names, just VERY bad name planning. the #'s in the name designated how they came out, rather than the # of cells. Should they have called the p2d the p1dc (digital clicky) and the p3d the p2dc? Maybe....

Who cares, I love these lights! LOL


----------



## 2benlightened (Mar 6, 2009)

so, yes, i guess the ta30 should have 2 cells to remain consistently illogical


----------



## Sonic Blast (Mar 9, 2009)

are there any confirmed specs on the tA30 i've been trawling the net for ages but cant seem to find anything :candle:. Does anyone know what the batteries will be, it looks like AA's would fit but i can't be sure.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 9, 2009)

I just had a thought....

What if it's buck/boost, and is both 3xCR123 or 2x17500 or 2xAA??


----------



## squaat (Mar 9, 2009)

Marduke said:


> I just had a thought....
> 
> What if it's buck/boost, and is both 3xCR123 or 2x17500 or 2xAA??



That would be the ultimate. However wouldn't the AA's rattle and move about?


----------



## Marduke (Mar 9, 2009)

squaat said:


> That would be the ultimate. However wouldn't the AA's rattle and move about?



A 1mm plastic insert sleeve would easily take care of that.


----------



## Sonic Blast (Mar 10, 2009)

i know that this may be a stupid question but would the heat from the batteries not melt the plastic


----------



## Marduke (Mar 10, 2009)

Sonic Blast said:


> i know that this may be a stupid question but would the heat from the batteries not melt the plastic



Batteries don't get nearly hot enough in use to melt anything.


----------



## 2benlightened (Mar 10, 2009)

the heat would come from the heat dissipator/heat sink in the head, not the batteries directly; it would have to be extremely hot indeed to conduct along the body tube and melt the battery sleeve; by then the outside would melt/burn something... none of this is going to happen without something going *poof*. The electronics would burn out first before anything got that hot. Not going to happen... lots of lights use the 1mm sleeve to tighten the fit of cr123's.

...holy crap, Marduke, 7100 posts!!!!! begs the question, how many posts have you READ? LOL


----------



## Hendrikjansen (Mar 10, 2009)

WOOOW GUYS! I THINK FENIX HAS LISTIN TO ME!

A few months ago i send fenix a email with a few tips for design a new light:

​*From:* 
*Sent:* Tuesday, November 11, 2008 5:03 AM
*To:* [email protected]
*Subject:* RE: Question


Hello,

5 Tips to make a perfect fenix light ever!

- One, a survival thing! make a light with points ( when you stuck in the ice you can put your light in the ice and get yourself out of the weather , and to defende yourself! Like the E2E defender from surefire)

- Make a light that works on one AA battery! and have 2 hours of light and 250 lumens!

- Make a beam that you can change, like the maglite!

- Make it like the size of the Fenix TK11!

- Make the glass unbrakeable

- At the end of the light, make something that can brake glass easily! Now the light will be populair by cops!


I know this is possible! It take only time! but when you do this things! It will be great and you get a great selling product! 

____________________________________________________

I think: The lumens are 255 or someting like that
the batts are 2 AA's
And you can focus te beam, thats what i think and you have One, a survival thing! make a light with points ( when you stuck in the ice you can put your light in the ice and get yourself out of the weather , and to defende yourself! Like the E2E defender from surefire)


----------



## hydrou (Mar 12, 2009)

By chance I found some information from a seller from Austria:

http://www.qualityflashlights.at/termekekmainGe.php?csoportid=95#130

It is not that much of new specs, but at least it is available in English and states the type and number of cells used: 3xCR123


----------



## Henk_Lu (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm really glad that Fenix now builts lights I won't have to spend money on...

The design of the head is Surefire-like, nice?
The modes-changing ring is a good idea, but why is it so flat, unlike the one on the U2? 

Why did they make it 3 CR123A long??? I need 3 cells to power an MC-E, but not for an XR-E with 225 Lumen! OK, the runtimes are nice, but we can carry spares, can't we?

After the TK40, this light is the next disappointment for me. Great for my wallet, unfortunately Olight made the M30 Triton which has already been reserved.

N.B : I am a big Fenix fan, the E01 is probably the only one I don't own... :sigh:


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 12, 2009)

3 cr123s? disapointing a bit. wont be interested in this one anymore.


----------



## HKJ (Mar 12, 2009)

I like the new light with a ring to set output and has nothing against 3 batteries and a long runtime, it might even be able to run on 17500 batteries.

But as usual, the low on Fenix is not really low.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 12, 2009)

With a mechanical ring, how would this light downshift to lower levels when the cells are getting empty?

Would the electronics just cap the output to medium when in high, and for really empty batteries low on all modes?

The runtime looks good, but how blue will the light be? (I am looking for something less blue than the Fenix rebel 100 models-they are really warm-cool white, or maybe really cool-neutral white)


----------



## Brad Southard (Mar 12, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> With a mechanical ring, how would this light downshift to lower levels when the cells are getting empty?
> 
> Would the electronics just cap the output to medium when in high, and for really empty batteries low on all modes?
> 
> The runtime looks good, but how blue will the light be? (I am looking for something less blue than the Fenix rebel 100 models-they are really warm-cool white, or maybe really cool-neutral white)


 

Well first off hello everyone. Long time lurker, just dont say much. 

Until we have the light in hand, I think this will be a hard question to answer. But I suspect that it just cap the power at medium, or low or however much power is left as the cells power drops. 

It uses the Cree Premium (Q5) 7090 XR-E LED so I suppect it will be the same color band as the TK10. 

Cheers 
Brad


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 12, 2009)

I wonder if that is how the vaporware UA2 (and actual UB3) work, considering they have that fuel gauge. Hey you are supposed to downshift when it turns yellow.


----------



## alleycat8675309 (Mar 12, 2009)

more info here:
http://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-ta30.html

and here:
https://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?products_id=718


----------



## 2benlightened (Mar 12, 2009)

+1 for a lower low!


----------



## KingGlamis (Mar 12, 2009)

That's pretty cool. I like the looks and the run time is great. I'll put it on my wish list.


----------



## Hendrikjansen (Mar 13, 2009)

**NEW** FROM FENIX the, FENIX: TA30 - OFFICIAL INFORMATION FROM FENIX.

TA30































































? Cree Premium (Q5) 7090 XR-E LED with lifespan of 50,000 hours
? 4 types of output Low (9 Lumens, 115Hrs)?Med (60 Lumens, 25Hrs)?High (225 Lumens, 3.5Hrs)?Strobe (230 Lumens, 7Hrs)
? Constant current circuit - maintains constant brightness
? Uses three 3V CR123A batteries (Lithium)
? 200mm (Length) x 35mm (Diameter) 
? Made of T6 aircraft-grade aluminum
? Durable Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
? Weighs 200 grams (excluding batteries)
? Waterproof to IPX-8 Standards
? Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating
? Tactical tailcap switch with momentary-on function
? Included accessories: lanyard, two spare o-rings,and rubber switch boot


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 13, 2009)

Ca you run it on 2x18500?


----------



## swiftwing (Mar 13, 2009)

I like this, especially the switching ring alot. I just wish it was 2xCR123 instead of 3.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 13, 2009)

I wonder if there will be a 'civilian' version? Fenix moves pretty fast
T"C"20: 2 x cr123, less attack oriented crenelated bezel, ditch the strobe for a fourth output (175,75,25,5 in neutral white)


----------



## dudu84 (Mar 13, 2009)

> ?Med (60 Lumens, 25Hrs)


P3D Q5 does 53 lumens for 13h and now adding a 3rd cr123a TA30 puts out 60 lumens for 25h? Can the jump in efficiency be really that huge? :candle:

But the light looks quite interesting as a weapon, more like a tk with extra lower low and strobe mode


----------



## Hendrikjansen (Mar 13, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> I wonder if there will be a 'civilian' version? Fenix moves pretty fast
> T"C"20: 2 x cr123, less attack oriented crenelated bezel, ditch the strobe for a fourth output (175,75,25,5 in neutral white)


Yeah, they are shipping the lights now to the stores so in 1/2 weeks you can buy it! ... Yeah i like it, you can use it *** a weapon, or you can stick it in the ice when you are in the water, but the TK11 you can also use as a kind of weapon


----------



## Bushman5 (Mar 16, 2009)

cat said:


> Stuck in the ice?!



it is a common self rescue technique to use ice picks, a knife or a similar spiked object to jab into the ice, after falling thru ice (ice cracking or breaking, say while lake fishing in fishing). One uses "crawling" motion, jabbing into the ice to pull out of the water. 

the Surefire crennalation on certain models actually work quite well for ice self rescue. Seems fenix has listened to a member here as well...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 17, 2009)

I like the direction Fenix is moving. Selector ring and 3 CR123's are great.

Not a fan of the spikes but I've ground them off many other lights before!


----------



## MetalZone (Mar 17, 2009)

I like! especially the UI.

I hope they make one in 1AA form with the same UI.


----------



## MattK (Mar 17, 2009)

Would be kinda huge, no?


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 17, 2009)

wouldn't say huge..Inova <= Inova T3 but slightly longer from the ring and crennelations. Personally would like to see the TA30 selector ring combined with the TK40 output in a 4-6 side by side CR123 setup but Fenix will be very successful with both these lights and I agree about the direction in which they're moving...big props to Fenix and 4-sevens.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 17, 2009)

dudu84 said:


> P3D Q5 does 53 lumens for 13h and now adding a 3rd cr123a TA30 puts out 60 lumens for 25h? Can the jump in efficiency be really that huge? :candle:



Not likely, new numbers will probably be revised downward.
It isn't even an R2


----------



## aussiebob (Mar 17, 2009)

I was hoping for 2 AA, but oh well.
I wonder how 2 17500 will work?

Interesting design, i like the ring selector, seems to throw well. Teeth?? Cant decide if i like or not, they look good.

Shuold make a good camping light to loan to non flashos who cant figure out the UI of other lights, a ring selector is a no brainer.


----------



## rockz4532 (Mar 17, 2009)

I suck at electronics...


----------



## sygyzy (Mar 17, 2009)

rockz4532 said:


> 3 CR123a's = ~9v
> 2 17500's = ~8.2v
> 
> Unless the driver accepts different voltages, I don't think that will work.



I thought only overvolting was an issue. You can always feed it less juice. It will just be less bright right?


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 17, 2009)

rockz4532 said:


> 3 CR123a's = ~9v
> 2 17500's = ~8.2v
> 
> Unless the driver accepts different voltages, I don't think that will work.



3 CR123 will have only around 8V under load so the voltage is not going to be a problem. Question is, if 17500 fits the battery tube.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 17, 2009)

rockz4532 said:


> 3 CR123a's = ~9v
> 2 17500's = ~8.2v
> 
> Unless the driver accepts different voltages, I don't think that will work.



Assuming 17500's fit (which they should), the light should have absolutely no issues with them. The buck circuit is dropping the voltage to <4v anyhow.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 17, 2009)

rockz4532 said:


> 3 CR123a's = ~9v
> 2 17500's = ~8.2v
> 
> Unless the driver accepts different voltages, I don't think that will work.


2x 3.7v Li-ion batteries maintain higher voltage than 3xCR123, there is no contest.


----------



## Search (Mar 17, 2009)

Unless I missed a post..

Where is the post where someone posted this:

https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_85&products_id=718


----------



## ilLUMENati (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Any Info on: Fenix TA30*



oregon said:


> The TA30, black and pointy, adds to what is already a mean looking rifle, the AK47, with the assault crown. With a bayonet on the bottom of the AK where does this light ride? Must be attached to the side. Perhaps it is meant for another rifle...
> 
> oregon



I doubt that the PLA will equip all 7 million of their troops with this light. It will most likely be prioritized for regular troops with the most modern equipment. Most of whom are having their AK patterned rifles (the type 56 to be more specific) gradually phased out for the bull-pup QBZ-95. So if anything, we'll probably see the TA30 mounted on this weapon:


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 18, 2009)

Damn this thing is long (see #7)
http://www.crossbow-review.com/Slideshows/IWA2009/Fenix/index.html


----------



## Bobpuvel (Mar 20, 2009)

I can't wait to get this one. It seems a bit more hefty than the other fenix lights. not that other fenix lights are bad. not at all.


----------



## winston (Mar 20, 2009)

2benlightened said:


> so, yes, i guess the ta30 should have 2 cells to remain consistently illogical



Something like that. I'm surprised the FDA let Fenix name our vitamins, though...

A, B1, B2, B3, B5, B6, B7, B9, B12, C, D, E

I think the light looks cool. Deep, narrow reflector makes it look aerodynamic -- though hopefully I never have occasion to use it as a javelin. That'd be a weird night...
-Winston


----------



## Stephan_L (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi everybody, 

it has been a while since I opened this thread and many information have been collected. 

I registered for the customer - test of the Fenix TA30 but I did not get a feedback since now. 

I would like to spend my opinion on this light as far as information reached me. 

Looking at the pictures mentioned above from rainbow-review, I think that this light may be a little long for EDC. And maybe even a little bit to long for taking it on my dutybelt each and every day. 
Fenix-store says that it would be 200 mm in length, that is very much in my opinion. 

I don't really know what to think about the UI via a selector - ring. I know, the TA30 has been constructed with a use on long weapons. But as I would use it with a handgun, I am not so sure if it will provide me full one-hand-operation. And this aspect is vital for low-light-tactics with a handgun. I would like to see some videos that would present the UI and show, if one can handle the light truely one-handed. 

Lightoutput looks solid to me: 225/60/9 is very good for tactical aplications. I would like to see some beamshots and see if it's more of a thrower or more of a flood - light. 

I could find no official information about the strobe frequency. So sorry but, no opinion on that theme so far. 

What irritated me: on Fenix-store.com I could not find a holster with the accessories, just a lanyard, spare O-rings and a spare rubber switch boot. 

If anyone can find new Information on the light, maybe he (or she) can write them down here. 

I will let U know, if I here something about the customer - test. 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## dlrflyer (Mar 24, 2009)

Stephan, no offense, but this is not the light for use with a handgun. If your handgun has rails, I'd recommend a purpose built Surefire or Insight pistol light. Now if you are wanting a separate light, I'd go with a basic 2-cell light like a 6P or C2(or clone) with a basic one level output like a Malkoff or Dereelight drop-in. Don't get fancy, you want simple in a time of crisis.


----------



## Empath (Mar 29, 2009)

Some posts about immigrants, racism and peoples interpretation of other's words have been removed as irrelevant and detrimental to the thread.

Please, no more.


----------



## Pontiaker (Apr 7, 2009)

I was just contacted by Fenix and it looks like I was one of the people picked to receive this light for a review! Cant wait to get it and put it through its paces!
Matt


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm getting one too, it will be reviewed on the Italian flashlight forum CPFItalia.


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 8, 2009)

Maybe they should just start welding a few fixed knife blades to the bezel & get it over with.


----------



## aussiebob (Apr 14, 2009)

So, my TA30 arrived today. I think i may be the first here?

Man this think is big for three 123,i could see myself doing some serious damage with those teeth:devil:

Its typical fenix quality, threads feel good, finish good, and it feels nice and solid.
However the selector ring, i thought would be great, and im sure a good one (ie SF ect) would, its really notchy, it feels all rough and cheap to twist and the selections feel all rough and not precise, ie, its says its on med but your not quite sure, it really detracts from the light imo.

Brightness wise its as it shuold, the bigger reflector makes a good tight beam

Any how i think its a great light let down by one detail, if i could go back in time i probably wouldnt have bought it. I mainly got it for a loaner light when i go camping etc for its no brainer UI (non flasaholics dont get multi mode), and im sure it will be good for that.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Apr 14, 2009)

I have been chosen for the global product trial run so I will be posting a review here and on Layman's Lights once I receive the light.


----------



## Jackal-Head (Apr 14, 2009)

Sonic Blast said:


> i know that this may be a stupid question but would the heat from the batteries not melt the plastic



Such inlets are made from plastic, not chocolate. 

However, the input voltage is 4.5V-14V, so you'd be out of luck with 2xAA anyway.


----------



## Jackal-Head (Apr 14, 2009)

The runtimes do sound thrilling, but, for one, they have been questioned (generally Fenix doesn't exaggerate runtimes, so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt though), and to keep battery cost down I'd use 2x 17500 protected, and these have about 45% less energy than 3x CR123 primaries. 

The resulting runtimes won't be much better than for the LD20 on 2xAA NiMH I guess, though at somewhat higher brightness.


----------



## woodrow (Apr 14, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> Damn this thing is long (see #7)
> http://www.crossbow-review.com/Slideshows/IWA2009/Fenix/index.html


 
I have one of these coming that should be here tomorrow. I have the new TK40 and it is a pretty big light... can't believe the TA30 is just as long!


----------



## Wiggle (Apr 14, 2009)

I gotta say I'm a big fan of the selector ring.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 14, 2009)

It is indeed a long light. The selector ring is a little stiff out of the box, seems to work better after a few cycles. Like the Inforce, the selections don't exactly line up with the index, (Surefire wisely left the index off its lights with a selector ring, e.g. U2, Kroma). As I said, it is a long light, has sharp crennelations, feels really good in the hand to me. The rhombic knurling is a little less coarse than on a SF U2 I have handy for comparison.

The tint on mine is perfect on max, the usual slight shift to yellow on lower settings, a little Cree dark ring, not as noticeable as in some smaller lights I have. Strobe appears to be very effective, max brightness and a frequency that induces visual stimulation.

I'm running the light on CR123 primaries, anybody tried rechargeables yet?

Off to work, I'm taking the light on a trip for a few days, I'll see how it works and how the 'strike bezel' makes it through airport security. I would love the option for a regular bezel for those of us who have this issue.


----------



## TranceAddict (Apr 15, 2009)

hey sygyzy are you the same guy who are garmin reverse-eingeering expert?


----------



## chanjyj (Apr 15, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> I have been chosen for the global product trial run so I will be posting a review here and on Layman's Lights once I receive the light.



Well, the same here.

However; I'm planning to put the TA30 through some torture tests in the tropics when I get it.

Let's see how far the light penetrates in the jungle and how long it lasts :shrug:

(Will bring a TK10 as backup and as a "control")


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 15, 2009)

> Let's see how far the light penetrates in the jungle and how long it lasts


 
I'd take it to Sentosa but just don't make me ride that cable car, I'm scared of heights.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 15, 2009)

chanjyj said:


> Let's see how far the light penetrates in the jungle and how long it lasts :shrug:



Oh, whereabouts will you test it?


----------



## woodrow (Apr 16, 2009)

I received my TA30 today. I was able to take it for a long walk tonight. First, I have to say that this is an impressive light for simply feeling tough. The battery tube is thick, and the head does not even unscrew from the body, only the tailcap does. The battery tube is not as thick as the TK20, but half way in between it and my Olight M20. The light WILL NOT fit 18500 batteries (or at least my 18650 was way to wide to go into the tube) but should fit 17500's as my AW 17670 went in fine. The light WILL tailstand.

As to the Selector ring... It is a nice touch and a better system than having to adjust levels at the tailcap ...back and forth motions at the bezel etc. But it is much more AK47 in operation...than Browning BAR.... in other words....not smooth or silky...but clunky and utilitarian....however, easy to use and effective. Just don't expect light easy one handed operation...at least on your first night with the light. Maybe it is a good thing...won't accidentally switch levels...Im not sure yet.

The reflector is slightly textured and has a nicer beam than my Olight M20 with its obviously off center cree ring...but I do like the M20's R2 color better. The Fenix has a nice cool white tint. Throw is similar to the M20 (with the OP reflector) and output is similar too. The M20 most likely has a 10% atvantage in throw, but it is close.

So, basically, the TA30 feels like a tough as nails light that should give good runtime with a nice (though not ultra smooth) UI. It should make a great camping or tactical light. It has a good beam with a decently wide spill...and its spill is almost ringless. All the while, still giving good throw. 

If you are looking for a tough outdoor use light...give this one a serious look


----------



## chanjyj (Apr 16, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Oh, whereabouts will you test it?



That depends on my mood and time available 

For beamshots:
Could be the jungle next to an airbase which I have access to, or if I have less time, maybe an empty field. If I am really lazy maybe the runway?

For torture testing, it will definitely be in the mud. I want to see how the TA30's selector ring stands up to gooey dirt. Whether the mud gets stuck in the ring when it turns. Too bad I have no access to sand to try this out.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 16, 2009)

chanjyj said:


> That depends on my mood and time available
> 
> For beamshots:
> Could be the jungle next to an airbase which I have access to, or if I have less time, maybe an empty field. If I am really lazy maybe the runway?
> ...



Ahhh.... I think I know which airbase you're talking about.

Yeah, please do the mud test. It's has been done on other Fenix models, but not one with rotary ring. You can even try it on the wet sand of a beach.


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 16, 2009)

Any idea how the selector ring works? Is it magnetic or sealed with o-rings? 
User serviceable?
Is it clicking llike the KROMA or is it smooth like the U2?
Thanx!
bernie


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 16, 2009)

It has clicks in both directions, the mode change comes before the click, not sure if the click is a switch reset for the next mode change or just a mechanical click for tactile feedback.

After a little use, the selector ring is easier to use and the selections now seem to line up better with the index dot, probably because the friction is less and the ring settles more easily into the detents.

As usual, I'm on the road and don't have access to tools to disassemble the TA30, I can't really see how the switch works (mechanical, Hall Effect?).


----------



## chanjyj (Apr 16, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Ahhh.... I think I know which airbase you're talking about.
> 
> Yeah, please do the mud test. It's has been done on other Fenix models, but not one with rotary ring. You can even try it on the wet sand of a beach.



It could be Changi Airbase (West) or Tengah Airbase. It also could be Changi Airport... doesn't mean a thing.

The mud test will be interesting. And since someone brought up the point of "magnets", let's see what happens if I put a powerful magnet next to the ring.


----------



## woodrow (Apr 18, 2009)

I forgot to mention 2 important things about this light.

1. Finally...Kurling on this light is Perfect. Makes the light non slippery .... without being too much. Shape is nice to hold too.

2. Light only is only stable when tailstanding when light is on....otherwise the switch sticks out 1/2 a mm too much for it to be stable. Tried to tailstand yesterday with the light off...it was wobbly. I couldn't figure it out for a while because it worked fine the day before....until I turned on the light and tried again.


----------



## mosam (May 1, 2009)

Thanks folks, great forum. Great info!!!lovecpf Love it as a newbee

Have couple of questions on this light.
1) How far does it throw in real life? It says 200M, but the promo image displays the throw at 85M. Would be nice if some one can post pictures of the beam on a dark night I saw someone in some other thread showing such a picture - very useful.

2) How durable are these lights? I am looking to upgrade from my 4D maglight(real old) to a modern system! I want this light to last for at least 5 years.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 1, 2009)

all right, how many people have recieved their tester lights? I am beginning to think that mine may be lost somewhere in the postal system...


----------



## Pontiaker (May 1, 2009)

I didnt get mine yet, Iam on the left coast where are you?


----------



## msloshooter (May 2, 2009)

I have not received my tester yet either (left coast). I wonder if Fenix is filling purchase orders first before sending out testers.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 2, 2009)

Mine has been shipped very recently so I expect it around the 10th of May. 

I am afraid that once we receive this TA30 and review it the light will be old news ...


----------



## XxDrAg0nxX (May 2, 2009)

I wonder if the remote switch tailcap fits on this TA30...


----------



## chanjyj (May 2, 2009)

Kilovolt said:


> Mine has been shipped very recently so I expect it around the 10th of May.
> 
> I am afraid that once we receive this TA30 and review it the light will be old news ...



Mine has not even shipped yet. Fenix has not even told me it has been sent for shipping :shakehead

When I contacted them they said they were "working" on it. I think by the time they ship to me the TA40 will come out


----------



## jirik_cz (May 2, 2009)

I've received mine a couple of days ago. Currently working on runtimes


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 2, 2009)

I'm over in the Mitten (Michigan) so I'm guessing it will take even longer for me than you lefties. Point of entry is going to be over there isn't it? Is Fenix sending out shipping notices? I thought the lights were all supposed to ship by the 15th.


----------



## chanjyj (May 2, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> I'm over in the Mitten (Michigan) so I'm guessing it will take even longer for me than you lefties. Point of entry is going to be over there isn't it? Is Fenix sending out shipping notices? I thought the lights were all supposed to ship by the 15th.



Were they? I live in Singapore and they only sent me a mail telling me I was selected to be their "trier" (yes, that were their words!).

Till date I have received no notice about shipping. AND I though shipping from Asia >> Asia would be faster than Asia >> America


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 2, 2009)

Don't know. I haven't received any shipping notice. I was only checking to see whether they had shown up anywhere yet. I suppose I will just head back to patiently waiting...


----------



## MilitaryPower (May 2, 2009)

Shoot, I got mine at least a week ago. 

It is now attached to the pressure switch and mounted on the AR. The only problem I've had with it is I think someone tried twisting it the wrong way and the selector right was stuck tight. I had to really work on it to get it unstuck. Other than that, I love it. It seems much more powerful than my T1 (definitely a more focused beam than the T1). I never got to carry it around, due to having the Olight M20 (EDC, duty backup) and now I just got the M30 (duty light). The light collecting just never ends.


----------



## kz1000s1 (May 3, 2009)

I just got a shipping notice from Fenix for my TA30 test light.

Quote, "TA30 has been sent out, you will get it this week!"

I'm in Florida.


----------



## chanjyj (May 4, 2009)

kz1000s1 said:


> I just got a shipping notice from Fenix for my TA30 test light.
> 
> Quote, "TA30 has been sent out, you will get it this week!"
> 
> I'm in Florida.




Sheesh. I'm waiting for the day this mail gets sent to me.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (May 4, 2009)

Let me know what you 'testers' find out, I've had mine for a few weeks now...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 4, 2009)

I contacted Jason at Fenix and was told it was supposed to ship to me end of April. Should be any day now then...


----------



## Kilovolt (May 12, 2009)

It took a while but at last:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 12, 2009)

Yep, mine got here on Sat. morning. I'm working on the review now. Might be later today or tomorrow sometime.


----------



## chanjyj (May 12, 2009)

Great. I emailed Fenix regarding this (for the 2nd time) as some people actually ARE waiting for my review.

For the record, the light still hasn't arrived yet 


Here is their reply: *[No, it isn't. I've deleted it. Publishing private correspondence is prohibited. - DM51]*


----------



## Pontiaker (May 12, 2009)

I got mine sat too. This thing actually works pretty damn good on two AA batteries! Of course brighter with the three 123's...

My selector ring works awesome, good detent and smooth positive operation.

Anyone else wonder how two of the IMR 18490's will work in this thing? I will probably try it. 

Since a bunch of us guys here are getting these and were supposed to review these where we said we would, one lace being here, where are you posting your reviews? What forum here on CPF are you posting them? Should we all post our reviews here in one thread to not have 20 diff reviews of the same light on the CPF forum? 
Matt


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 12, 2009)

That was going to be my suggestion. I am going to post mine as a new thread, up for consideration for the review forum with the caveat that I welcome being merged into a single review thread by a mod if they deem it to be necessary. Mine will likely be up tonight if I can score some decent pics today. All written up though.

(of course it will also be posted on my blog for those who head there for new stuff...)


----------



## squaat (May 12, 2009)

Pontiaker said:


> I got mine sat too. This thing actually works pretty damn good on two AA batteries! Of course brighter with the three 123's...



Woah have I been asleep under a rock? it works with 2AA?

How much of a difference in output are we talking here? what about battery rattle?


----------



## kz1000s1 (May 12, 2009)

I just tried mine on 2 AA alkaline. It does work, though you lose the level 3. Level 1 works normally, 2 also, then when you go to 3 it's the same as level 2. The strobe still works too.


----------



## chanjyj (May 12, 2009)

Okay, Fenix has finally cleared up the case of my missing TA30. More of a mix up of countries rather than a mix up of addresses.

I have to give Daniel Housley, Fenix Outfitters and Jason, FenixLights a salute for their customer service.
Daniel went out of his way to email me (when in fact it was not really his job to do so) and Jason's _extremely_ prompt response impressed me.






Anyway the end result - I will review the TA21/20 instead, and leave the review of the TA30 to you guys (Come to think of it, it's a good thing anyway or we'll end up with tons of reviews of the same light here) :wave:


----------



## 276 (May 13, 2009)

Did you say the TA21 !


----------



## chanjyj (May 14, 2009)

276 said:


> Did you say the TA21 !



Fenix told me the TA21/20. I assume they mean TA21 or TA20. (but I have never heard of a TA20 before.. yet.. sounds like there is one more model down the line :naughty


----------



## 276 (May 14, 2009)

I have hear of the TA21 that's what sparked my interest when you said that.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/231118


----------



## chanjyj (May 14, 2009)

276 said:


> I have hear of the TA21 that's what sparked my interest when you said that.
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/231118



Erm. I think this may be going abit OT, shall we post anything further regarding the TA21 in that thread instead?

Anyway yes, there is definitely going to be a new TA2X. but TA21 or TA20 I have no idea since Fenix didn't clarify with me and I didn't bother to ask.


----------



## 276 (May 14, 2009)

Sorry wasn't trying to take this off topic.

I look forward to your review of the new light when you get it.


----------



## chanjyj (May 14, 2009)

276 said:


> Sorry wasn't trying to take this off topic.
> 
> I look forward to your review of the new light when you get it.



It'll be at least mid June before I even get the light; so hold your horses


----------



## Kilovolt (May 14, 2009)

For those of you who can read at least some Italian: I have posted my review of the TA30 complete with many pics on *CPFItalia*


----------



## chanjyj (May 15, 2009)

Kilovolt said:


> For those of you who can read at least some Italian: I have posted my review of the TA30 complete with many pics on *CPFItalia*



I can't.. but I'll want to see the pics anyway


----------



## Bushman5 (Jun 20, 2009)

can the TA30 be powered by Tenergy 3v 900mah RCR123's??? (like the TK11 can)


----------



## tracker870 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Rechargeables: Fenix TA30*

Should be fine with the Tenergy.
Per Fenix, the TA30 is fine with 3xRCR123A, with the 3.7V type.


----------



## Bushman5 (Jun 22, 2009)

this morning i loaded up two Tenergy 3V RCR123's 900 mah and a dummy cell, just to be on the safe side.  All 4 modes work great. Slightly less runtime mind you. 

:twothumbs


----------



## HKJ (Jun 22, 2009)

Bushman5 said:


> this morning i loaded up two Tenergy 3V RCR123's 900 mah and a dummy cell, just to be on the safe side.  All 4 modes work great. Slightly less runtime mind you.
> 
> :twothumbs



There is no reason for the dummy cell, Fenix has reported that the light can handle up to 14 volt, i.e. 3*16340 is completely safe.


----------



## Bushman5 (Jun 22, 2009)

all right, i'll give it a whirl!


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 1, 2020)

Time to wake up an old thread again. More than 11 years since last post! 
TA30 is discontinued and maybe a bit outdated since long time. But I still have it and want to use it. The problem is that the light turns off after a few seconds. If I turn it on it works again but every time it turns off after a few seconds. Yes, I have checked, it's not the batteries.
While the output is low compared to today's standard this light is from that time when Fenix still used regulated output without stepdown. I would like to get it bored out for use with 2x18500. But no idea as long as it does not work properly. 
Any other who has any of the old TA series models with same problem? Or still use it and it works?
Is it possible to repair it? I doubt because it looks really sealed and not either mod-friendly...
But this is one of the old Fenixes I like most and really would like to make use of again.


----------

